# Insurance Rates



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Wasn't sure where to put this because it doesn't really fit any of the other Gen2 categories, so please move it where it fits.

I just got my first detailed insurance renewal with my Cruze TD on it. It's the most expensive vehicle I have now. It's more than my 2013 Traverse, more than my VW Jetta TDI was, more than the beater I insure my daughter on. In the line item breakdown, it's the collision coverage that's pretty much double what it is on any other vehicle I own. Might be time to shop my insurance coverage, but it's surprising to me that a small, domestic car is rated as the most expensive to repair out of everything I have.

What's everyone else seeing with their collision coverage on Cruzes? Maybe it is a diesel thing?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe it is a diesel thing. I'd definitely do some rate hunting.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My 15 Cruze ctd went up a fair amount. Not sure why a new 17 Cruze diesel manual would be that expensive.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It _shouldn't_ cost any more than the gas Cruze...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

$64/mo full coverage, $250 deductible w/ Progressive. 16.5 Premier. Didn't really change from my 2012. I think I've been with them since 2009/10.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Scanned our existing home/auto insurance policies along with my wife's and my driver's license, did a net search for the highest rated insurance companies, this way, they had all the information they required to quote their rates. Emailed over a dozen of them.

Only comment I am going to make, the ones that advertise on TV are the worse. Probably shouldn't say anything about Progressive, drunk that totaled our Cruze had that, but I let my insurance company fight with them so I didn't have to. Pulled every dirty trick in the book to get us to sign that release, both for injuries and the vehicle damage.


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

What coverage is that the minimum ? 10,000/30,000. ??? 

I have 100/300. And it's 1100,00 a year. 



jblackburn said:


> $64/mo full coverage, $250 deductible w/ Progressive. 16.5 Premier. Didn't really change from my 2012. I think I've been with them since 2009/10.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ptroxx said:


> What coverage is that the minimum ? 10,000/30,000. ???
> 
> I have 100/300. And it's 1100,00 a year.


[FONT=&quot]$50,000 each person[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]$100,000 each accident[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]$50,000 each accident[/FONT]


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Ptroxx said:


> What coverage is that the minimum ? 10,000/30,000. ???
> 
> I have 100/300. And it's 1100,00 a year.


$1100 for our State sounds about right. Switching from $25K/$50K to $100K/$300K coverage only cost me an extra $30 per year. Progressive did something so horrible to me when I first moved to Miami that I would warn anyone never to consider Flo or her Snapshot. Perhaps if she washed it?:eek7:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Lots of factors are considered with insurance, credit, and zip code, and obviously coverages, and deductibles. So comparing here is almost useless.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I totally understand that lots of factors are at play for rates. But it's nice to see what others are paying.

I have progressive for all my vehicles. The cars have full coverage and 50K/person 100K per accident and 50K uninsured/under insured drive and $500 deductible. I've been with progressive since 2011 when I got my '06 Ninja 250. I only had my motorcycles with progressive until I turned 25 then I stopped paying my parents to be on their insurance. Then I added my Cruze to my policy 3 months ago, and added the MX-5 last week. I payed in full for 6 months to get a discount.

'16 MX-5 - $73/mo
'14 Cruze - $85/mo


The bike has liability only with comprehensive, and half the coverage (25K per person, 50k per accident, 25K uninsured/under insured motorist and $500 deductible) I pay in full for 1 year to get a discount.

'13 Ninja 300 - $8/mo


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> Lots of factors are considered with insurance, credit, and zip code, and obviously coverages, and deductibles. So comparing here is almost useless.


Indeed, but one might determine if a specific vehicle is running higher than other vehicles where all other factors are equal, which is what I was trying to tease out. All things being equal, my Cruze just became the most expensive thing I insure, and I have a menagerie of vehicles. It strikes me as odd that an economy car from a domestic maker would be more expensive to insure than a comparable vehicle from a European maker or larger, more expensive vehicles from the same domestic maker.

I've been with Farm Bureau for close to 20 years -- that got me a discount on my Cruze through some incentive or other when I bought it too. FB has always been cheaper any time I've shopped around in the past and they've taken good care of us when we've had claims. I'll probably give my agent a call to see if they have an explanation for why a little ol' Cruze is so expensive, but I was curious first if perhaps other Cruze owners had already seen that their car was expensive to insure.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Its the cheapest of our three vehicles and the newest.
Gen1, Diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a diesel in Australia and pay around $800 per year ($600US) and that includes $10 million if I hit something expensive. We also have a $650 excess charge if at fault. We have a separate insurance for personal injury which depends on your driving record for price, this is compulsory for every registered vehicle.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Some of you from what you wrote have pretty low coverages for liability. All I am saying is unless you are comparing exact same coverage in same zipcode with similiar credit, it is pointless. I live in the suburbs of Indy, if I lived in Indy just a few miles from me my insurance would be higher that is with one variable being the zip code. Again, comparing folks rates across state lines, country lines, and various coverages is like apples and oranges, they are both fruit but quite different.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Some of you from what you wrote have pretty low coverages for liability. All I am saying is unless you are comparing exact same coverage in same zipcode with similiar credit, it is pointless. I live in the suburbs of Indy, if I lived in Indy just a few miles from me my insurance would be higher that is with one variable being the zip code. Again, comparing folks rates across state lines, country lines, and various coverages is like apples and oranges, they are both fruit but quite different.


Yes you mentioned most of this before. In some states like California, Hawaii or Massachusetts Credit can't be used in underwriting auto insurance policies


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> Some of you from what you wrote have pretty low coverages for liability. All I am saying is unless you are comparing exact same coverage in same zipcode with similiar credit, it is pointless. I live in the suburbs of Indy, if I lived in Indy just a few miles from me my insurance would be higher that is with one variable being the zip code. Again, comparing folks rates across state lines, country lines, and various coverages is like apples and oranges, they are both fruit but quite different.


So, is your Cruze your only car? If not, how does it stack up against your other vehicles and specifically in the collision category where mine is almost double my other vehicles in the same zip code with identical credit?

The car itself gets rated by the insurance industry and if for some reason it's a stinker on repair costs, it will be higher everywhere when compared to other cars owned by the same person, which is what I'm asking.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

johnmo said:


> So, is your Cruze your only car? If not, how does it stack up against your other vehicles and specifically in the collision category where mine is almost double my other vehicles in the same zip code with identical credit?
> 
> The car itself gets rated by the insurance industry and if for some reason it's a stinker on repair costs, it will be higher everywhere when compared to other cars owned by the same person, which is what I'm asking.


I currently own three cars/trucks, the other two are older and not a fair comparison plus I have a 21 year old driver on my insurance until the end of the month. I work for a major insurance company even though I don't personally sell property and casualty insurance. If I were you, I would check your credit report to ensure something isn't out there effecting your insurance you are not aware of. If nothing abnormal there, I would suggest getting exact same quotes for coverages you currently have from other providers in your area.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

All depends on your assets for the amount of coverage, had both friend and relatives hit by people that were dead broke, and if they weren't carrying collision, would be out of a vehicle. Culprit gets a stiff fine, but the government gets that money and not you. 

If you do have a couple of bucks, watch out, so only carry the maximum coverage. Another bit of BS, not bragging, but at my old age, had zero claims against my home and auto insurance, then suddenly the rates jump up. What the heck is going on? Not you, but we had other home damage or auto claims, why do I have to pay for this? Time to find another insurance company, its endless.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I got my agent to look into it and the answer is that it's new.

I strongly suspect that when my 2013 Traverse was "new" that it wasn't as expensive as my Cruze, so still no explanation about why a Cruze should be so expensive compared to other vehicles (even when those other vehicles were new.) And I'm pretty sure the cost of my Traverse hasn't dropped since it's no longer "new" either. Insurance costs don't generally go down. :-/

So I guess I'll be shopping it at least to see if other carriers single out the Cruze the same way Farm Bureau is.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, contacted USAA, you are a veteran, served your country, and deserve a break, first two vehicles were much greater than what I am paying for three. Said you are new here, will have to pay much higher rates until we can learn from you, said goodbye. 

Emails and calls from them I can block, letters go into the trashcan.

GEICO used to be for government employees only, now for everybody, was with them for a long time, but filling out those long forms every year was a PITA; Have no idea what your religion has to do with insurance.

Until around the 80's, no such thing as a deductible, ha, you can really get low rates if you select a $100K deductible.

People often ask, how can claim adjusters sleep well at night? Very well if they screw a lot of people for that day.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Mine (Gen1 2014 CTD) has always been in line with my other vehicles - slightly higher, but it's also newer.

A little over a year ago my renewal rates went up around 15% despite me being with the same company for over 15 years, having multiple policies including home and a bike, having _never_ had a claim of any kind (ever), no dings on my record (ever), and no accidents (neither at-fault nor not-at-fault). Also, no changes at all in my life status (kids, job, marriage, residence, credit history, etc). 

I called my agent and asked what was going on. They said that there had been a lot of payouts in my state the prior year. I asked why I was being penalized for that despite my having nothing to do with that. They said they would "rerate" my policies (basically treating you as if you're new so you have the benefit of possibly lower rates). They did the rerate, and it came back exactly the same - basically I was one of their absolute lowest risk pool. I told them if they couldn't bring it back down, a 15% jump in one year was unacceptable. They didn't, so I walked. 

I ended up getting better insurance from a better rated company for lower rates. My second year now with the new company, and the rates have actually gone down, not up.


----------



## KentWest (Jul 17, 2017)

Check out your state's minimum insurance requirements. When deciding how much coverage you need, make sure you're covered for an amount equal to the total value of your assets. To keep premiums low, choose collision coverage with a high deductible, and a plan to pay routine repair costs with your own money. According to my knowledge, collision is usually sold with deductibles between $250 and $1000. My brother is currently paying $500 on his 2017 Chevrolet Cruze.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Holy smokes your rates are low. Here in Michigan I was at $1400/6 months 20/40/10 $1000 deductible with State Farm. Just switched last week to Progressive and its only $900/6 months Broad Form $250 deducible. We pay so much for insurance up here its stupid....


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

In Ohio and cruze is $400 year full coverage 100/300 plus uninsured coverage. 2005 buick rendezvous is about $350 per year. I also have my house, ATV and seadoo all on Erie insurance. they by far was the cheapest and best coverage. I am 46 and single no tickets and no accidents. Use to have State Farm but they kept going up for no reason. With Erie the other nice thing is if you pay monthly you pay for 9 months then 3 months nothing. They don't do the normal 6 month renewal crap.

Progressive was ridiculously expensive, if i could have i would have slapped the agent.

Those saying a new vehicle is there most expensive why are you surprised. Its new parts are more expensive. Also now with new cars you just smash a bumper and you can take out the lights, crush your washer fluid tank. Not to mention if you have a metalic colored car its more expensive to paint.


----------



## seb345 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey I just joined it might be because the parts are expensive. I am not really knowledgeable to something like that. Yes most of the parts are imported these days so yes it's going to be priced accordingly. As for the idea that you might need a new insurance plan it might be a sound idea. We switched to a new provider recently after my parents immigrated here because we bought my dad a car without him having a local driver's license and while we were at it we changed our insurer as well; they gave us some really good deals. It turns out it's a pain to get an insurance without a local DL, We read about it online but **** You can check the article we used as reference here: https://www.americaninsurance.com/getting-car-insurance-without-license-what-you-need-know


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

seb345 said:


> Hey I just joined it might be because the parts are expensive


I vote no on that, parts are parts for the CRUZE, neither less nor more than comparable parts for other similar Cars.The answer was, get ready... "My Daughter is added on this Policy"


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

seb345 said:


> Hey I just joined it might be because the parts are expensive


For a Cruze? Nope. Parts for most American cars are 1/3 to 1/5 the price of something like a VW. Surprised me coming from a Volvo.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

American car parts have always been cheaper then imports.

But that might be different these days since imports are also american.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BlakeCary said:


> Holy smokes your rates are low. Here in Michigan I was at $1400/6 months 20/40/10 $1000 deductible with State Farm. Just switched last week to Progressive and its only $900/6 months Broad Form $250 deducible. We pay so much for insurance up here its stupid....


In Michigan you are getting screwed with that "lifetime medical coverage" that is required by the state. Any potential medical issue related to an accident has to come with lifetime medical coverage for subsequent complications. The running joke in Michigan is if you have a heart attack, get your family to put you in the car and run it into a tree so the lifetime medical covers every heart problem after that.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

$555,000 in additional Medical coverage, that's insane. Remind me not to drive in Michigan


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> $555,000 in additional Medical coverage, that's insane. Remind me not to drive in Michigan


Anything to do with any insurance prices for medical coverage can be blamed on the USA being a third world dump of a country that doesn't have universal medical coverage. Imagine how much car insurance prices would be evened out for everyone if you didn't have to carry insane coverage levels for medical coverage.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> $555,000 in additional Medical coverage, that's insane. Remind me not to drive in Michigan


Their potholes in that state on I75 could probably eat a whole Smart Car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup...insurance sure ain't cheap here, especially if you leave _in_ Detroit.


----------

